# >> BAG RIDERS MKIV XL PRE-ORDER SALE: Save $50 <<



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

​
*UPDATE:*

Thanks for all the pre-orders! We are proud to announce that Bag Riders is officially sending out the *first 25 kits world wide*! The first 10 customers on the list will have their orders filled on December 31st. 

If you have pre-ordered and are not among the first 10, you will be contacted within the next 24 hours.

We are keeping the pre-order open until the 31st as promised, but there wont be any more XLs available for shipment until January 17th.

...................................................................................................................................................................................................... 

PRE-ORDER AIR LIFT MKIV XL FRONT STRUTS TODAY AND *SAVE $50*! THERE ARE A LIMITED NUMBER OF STRUTS AVAILABLE FOR THE PRE-ORDER. THIS OFFER ENDS* DECEMBER 31ST*.

- The official release date isn't 100% firm yet but it look's like they will be available by the *end of December*

- Not only do they go lower than the current version, but they also have more lift. 

- The new design uses a double bellowed bag with a stainless steel leader line and the strut bodies are valved for a sportier ride when compared to the current model. 

- They also use the solid three-stud upper mount design for silent operation and long bearing life.

GETTING ON THE PRE-ORDER LIST IS THE ONLY WAY TO ENSURE THAT YOU WILL GET THESE STRUTS AS SOON AS THEY'RE RELEASED, BEFORE STANDARD PRICING RESUMES.

*Pre-order them on bagriders.com for $650.00 + shipping*


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

tempting


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The list is filling up :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm really excited about these :beer:


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

order done!!!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

how much lower than the current AL will they go?


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

TurboREX said:


> how much lower than the current AL will they go?


7 inches


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

Colin. said:


> 7 inches


 :screwy:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

IT seems I definetely need frame notch.
I wish some one in Turkey could do that for me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

TurboREX said:


> how much lower than the current AL will they go?


They'll go about 1" lower than the current ones.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

excited to see some pictures of these installed. already the 2nd week of December. Countdown is almost done.


Is anyone from bagriders or airlift going to release pictures of the test vehicles before everyone starts to receive their packages?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> They'll go about 1" lower than the current ones.


thanks Will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> Is anyone from bagriders or airlift going to release pictures of the test vehicles before everyone starts to receive their packages?


Hopefully very soon, just waiting on Air Lift.




TurboREX said:


> thanks Will


No problem :beer:


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Oh I will be partaking. 

Edit..ordered. Been waiting for these for a long time, mister.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Check the first post for an update! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

So who is in the list? :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Emailed you Ali


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Official word from Air Lift:*



[email protected] said:


> It's tomorrow sorry they are going through our last Quality Control test right now and then they go into the boxes and are shipped out on the First Fed Ex truck tomorrow morning!


For those who haven't checked their email, we should have everyone's kits out by the next Wednesday :grinsanta:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Today is the last day of the pre-order deal, these prices are gone for good at midnight. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Official word from Air Lift:*
> 
> 
> 
> For those who haven't checked their email, we should have everyone's kits out by the next Wednesday :grinsanta:


 Just got my tracking number! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We shipped 9 of the XL kits out today, more will go out on Friday :beer::beer:


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

thanks again will !!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

djmike1 said:


> thanks again will !!!!!!


 no problem Mike. 

A picture of the goods:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks awesome. 
Will, I have send you an email. 
I wish I saw your email yesterday :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> Looks awesome.
> Will, I have send you an email.
> I wish I saw your email yesterday :sly:


 Ali, thanks for getting back to me. You will have a tracking number in the next two hours.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Will! I hope you didn´t forgot me overseas?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Quads said:


> Will! I hope you didn´t forgot me overseas?


 PM'd


----------

